# Meet Mr. Popsalot



## Jazzie (Mar 29, 2012)

I got my baby today, Mr. Popsalot! His name sure does suit him, he's a shy little boy who really does pop a lot. With time and lots of handling I know he will get better. Here are some photos. The first is from the breeder.


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

Awww... So cute. I love his dark features!! Very stunning.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my! What an angel!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

What a cutie, and so dark! More pictures please  he's stunning.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats!  So dark, love that mask!!


----------



## Jazzie (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks guys! He's so adorable. I'm glad he was still there when I went to pick my baby. When I first seen his picture from the breeder I knew he was the one I wanted 



LarryT said:


> Congrats!  So dark, love that mask!!


His darkness is my favorite thing about him! I'm also thinking about ordering a wheel for him from you Larry. He's got one now but it's not big enough for when he's fully grown.



Draenog said:


> What a cutie, and so dark! More pictures please  he's stunning.


I'll try and get more pictures of him today. He's sleeping away for now so I won't bug him for a little while


----------



## Jazzie (Mar 29, 2012)

Here's one of him sleeping last night. I couldn't find him anywhere and here he was sleeping behind his wheel.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe.....welcome home, Mr. Popsalot!  Very cute.


----------



## Jazzie (Mar 29, 2012)

Rainy said:


> Awe.....welcome home, Mr. Popsalot!  Very cute.


Thanks! I'm sure he will settle in. He's quite poppy and huffy right now. Hopefully he gets over it sooner then later.


----------



## Jazzie (Mar 29, 2012)

I took Mr. Popsalot for a drive to petsmart yesterday to show him off to my friend who works there and seized the opportunity to take some pictures on the way and after. He seemed to enjoy the car ride and being outside.




I also got some pictures of him when we got home and I let him explore while sitting on the bed.


----------



## XwazzyX (Apr 13, 2012)

Congratz. I love the name too. Unique!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Jean might hedgie nap this little guy if your not careful. She loves a dark mask


----------



## Jazzie (Mar 29, 2012)

jerseymike1126 said:


> Jean might hedgie nap this little guy if your not careful. She loves a dark mask


Uh oh! I'd be quite sad lol. She might have a ways to travel depending on where she's located. His dark mask is one of the things that first caught my eye about him tho


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

So tiny :3 Shes so cute


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's absolutely precious!! What a little face!


----------



## Jazzie (Mar 29, 2012)

I got some more pictures today while I was cleaning Popsalot's cage. He's slowly starting to pop less and get used to me more. 



_This is my grumpy face_


_Hai mum!_

_What's down there?_


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

You should join our fb group hedgehog happenings. All we do is put up photos and comment on how cute they are


----------



## Jazzie (Mar 29, 2012)

jerseymike1126 said:


> You should join our fb group hedgehog happenings. All we do is put up photos and comment on how cute they are


Thanks, I'm on the group already haha. I posed a picture of his grumpy face yesterday.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

He is so cute, love hedgies with dark masks


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Jazzie said:


> jerseymike1126 said:
> 
> 
> > You should join our fb group hedgehog happenings. All we do is put up photos and comment on how cute they are
> ...


Great pic, just liked it!  Todays letter is F, more please!


----------



## Jazzie (Mar 29, 2012)

LarryT said:


> Jazzie said:
> 
> 
> > jerseymike1126 said:
> ...


I'll try and think of more F's with the pictures I have so far of him


----------



## Jazzie (Mar 29, 2012)

Just a little update on Mr. Popsalot. I introduced mealies to him last night and he loves them. I gave him a few more tonight. He seems to be grumpy with me as the night before last I didn't get a chance to take him out to bond  (Bad I know!) I also think he's quilling because I've found quite a few quills around his cage so tomorrow while I'm running errands I'll be picking him up some Aveeno oatmeal baby wash and try to give him a bath. Hopefully it helps. I haven't gotten any pictures recently but I will try to get some tonight before bed time


----------



## Jazzie (Mar 29, 2012)

So Mr. Popsalot's wheel from Larry came in the mail yesterday. Very happy about that as he didn't use his other one after he tried it for the first time. I looked this morning and he had used his new wheel  I also got some pictures of him and a video of him running around in his play pen yesterday. He seems to be getting better again, but still is a little grumpy. I think he is quilling and that has to do with him being a grumpy pants. I did get the aveeno wash for him but haven't given him a bath yet, that may be my project for tomorrow. Sorry if its too many pictures lol

Here's some new pictures and the video 








Here's the link to the video

__
https://flic.kr/p/7184089448


----------



## Jazzie (Mar 29, 2012)

Sorry I haven't updated here for a while. I've been busy with a new online course I started about 2 weeks ago now. Also been busy taking care of my new puppy along with the iguana and of course Mr. Popsalot! I've got a few new pictures of him I'll post on here 







_ What a stud lol _


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Great pics, and he is absolutely gorgeous! And only a really man can work with a Raspberry Sparkles wheel


----------



## Jazzie (Mar 29, 2012)

SquiggyTheHedgie said:


> Great pics, and he is absolutely gorgeous! And only a really man can work with a Raspberry Sparkles wheel


Haha yeah his wheel colour isnt all that masculine. It was more of the colour that I wanted. I believe at the time larry only had that color and the green so I went for the raspberry haha. And thank you, he is a pretty boy.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is just perfect! Look at that mask. And those adorable ears!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

He is so cute, and I love his ears


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

He is such a handsome little guy  I love the close-up face pictures. It sounds like you're doing a great job with him! And don't feel bad if you can't get him out for play time once in a while. The way I look at it, spending time with our hoggies is important, but they must enjoy the nights when they're left alone, lol! I bet his grumpiness is due to the quilling so try not to worry too much.  

I noticed that no one else mentioned this, but I can't help myself. I'm not sure if you took the pictures of him in the car when you weren't driving or if you took him out when you reached your destination, but our little ones should always be in a hard-sided pet carrier seat belted to the seat when they ride in the car with us. It's also a very good idea to put an ID card on the carrier saying what type of animal it is, what its name is, and the name and phone number of someone who knows enough about hedgehogs to take care of one in the event that you end up getting in an accident and emergency personnel respond. I'm definitely not being pushy or mean!  I know how easy it is to miss important information about our little ones because there is SO MUCH of it to read here at HHC. I would just hate not to mention it because it's info we all should know and there's no way of being able to tell if the poster we are talking to knows the info already haha.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Jazzie said:


> SquiggyTheHedgie said:
> 
> 
> > Great pics, and he is absolutely gorgeous! And only a really man can work with a Raspberry Sparkles wheel
> ...


Mr. Teddy Bear has that wheel color, it makes them more masculine :lol: (Only a real man can work Pink, as SquiggyTheHedgie said  )


----------



## Jazzie (Mar 29, 2012)

hanhan27 said:


> He is such a handsome little guy  I love the close-up face pictures. It sounds like you're doing a great job with him! And don't feel bad if you can't get him out for play time once in a while. The way I look at it, spending time with our hoggies is important, but they must enjoy the nights when they're left alone, lol! I bet his grumpiness is due to the quilling so try not to worry too much.
> 
> I noticed that no one else mentioned this, but I can't help myself. I'm not sure if you took the pictures of him in the car when you weren't driving or if you took him out when you reached your destination, but our little ones should always be in a hard-sided pet carrier seat belted to the seat when they ride in the car with us. It's also a very good idea to put an ID card on the carrier saying what type of animal it is, what its name is, and the name and phone number of someone who knows enough about hedgehogs to take care of one in the event that you end up getting in an accident and emergency personnel respond. I'm definitely not being pushy or mean!  I know how easy it is to miss important information about our little ones because there is SO MUCH of it to read here at HHC. I would just hate not to mention it because it's info we all should know and there's no way of being able to tell if the poster we are talking to knows the info already haha.


No one did mention it, but I did read it. I took them when we weren't driving. I am also in the process of getting a hard sided carrier for him. Thank you for mentioning it. I know you weren't being pushy or mean  And thanks for mentioning not to feel bad if I can't get him out to play once in a while. I felt real bad for leaving him to go get the new puppy, but hes doing so much better now. And I think his grumpiness is due to the quilling too. Hes been losing quite a few lately.


----------



## Jazzie (Mar 29, 2012)

I took Mr. Popsalot outside to play in the grass today since it was pretty warm outside. At first he wasn't quite sure about it, but after a little bit he seemed to like it and explore more. Here are some pictures  Also sorry I haven't been updating much, been busy trying to get caught up and ahead on my online course. Also I've started a blog for Mr. Popsalot, that I'll be trying to keep up to date also. Feel free to check it out and follow http://mrpopsalot.tumblr.com/








_Hiding under the lens cap, or trying per say_


----------



## elithranielle (Apr 14, 2012)

He's so adorable! What's his color? I see some white quills, is he snowflake? He looks alot like my Cookie. XD


----------



## Jazzie (Mar 29, 2012)

elithranielle said:


> He's so adorable! What's his color? I see some white quills, is he snowflake? He looks alot like my Cookie. XD


I'm actually not to positive on his color. The breeder said that he is the closest to a salt and pepper that she has ever seen, but other then that I'm not sure. So I guess any guesses to his color would be helpful  And thank you. Your cookie is quite cute too!


----------



## elithranielle (Apr 14, 2012)

Jazzie said:


> elithranielle said:
> 
> 
> > He's so adorable! What's his color? I see some white quills, is he snowflake? He looks alot like my Cookie. XD
> ...


I thought he's salt and pepper too when I saw his earlier pics. But close ups show rusting on the other edges of the banding so I'm guessing dark grey. Also his later pics show non banded quills. Is it possible that he might be a snowflake?  Just my two cents though. I'm not an expert. Maybe you should try asking around at the Colors Forum, maybe they can provide a better answer.


----------



## Jazzie (Mar 29, 2012)

elithranielle said:


> Jazzie said:
> 
> 
> > elithranielle said:
> ...


I've defintely been thinking of doing that. I'd like to know what people think his color is. Thanks for mentioning it


----------



## Jazzie (Mar 29, 2012)

Well, haven't posted an update on here for a while. Popsalot is doing as good as can be. Today he had another outside adventure which I have pictures from. He also let me trim his nails on his one foot for the first time. Luckily the rest of them are not too bad and don't need immediate trimming. Here are some pictures.



Liking something in the grass.





Mom would you stop taking pictures please?!

Okay I'll cooperate for some more


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is gorgeous! The close-ups of his stunning face are wonderful!


----------



## Jazzie (Mar 29, 2012)

shetland said:


> He is gorgeous! The close-ups of his stunning face are wonderful!


Thank you! He certainly does like the camera some days


----------



## Jazzie (Mar 29, 2012)

Haven't updated on here in a while, just been posting on facebook. My bad! As some of you know I'm taking Mr. Popsalot on a road trip in 6 days with my dad, when I go up to my aunties to visit her and my horse! I'm super excited and I'm glad I can bring Popsalot along, and everyone there is excited to meet him as well. I have some more recent pictures of him that I will post here just to keep everyone updated 


I know his nails look a little long, he's been being a pain and won't let me cut them currently >.<

Little blurry, but its from the front facing iPhone camera. He was just sleeping rather cutely.

And again.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I just adore him. He looks so sweet sleeping. I love his 2 white quilled antennae!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zombiewoman (Sep 22, 2011)

very hansom young man. I love his name.


----------



## Jazzie (Mar 29, 2012)

zombiewoman said:


> very hansom young man. I love his name.


Thanks. He came with the name from his breeder and at the time it really suited him. Now it doesn't as much. 


shetland said:


> I just adore him. He looks so sweet sleeping. I love his 2 white quilled antennae!!!!!!!!!!


He does look sweet when he's sleeping  His little antennae are one of my favorite things about him!


----------



## Jazzie (Mar 29, 2012)

Been a long time since I updated on here about Mr. Popsalot! He's still healthy and well as some of you know from the Facebook group. I'll post some more pictures of him soon (when I'm not posting from my dying phone lol) just figured I would give a quick little update saying all is doing well


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes! More pictures please!


----------



## Jazzie (Mar 29, 2012)

Heres some recent-ish pictures of Popsalot. I haven't taken many lately as I've been busy moving. But Popsalot still gets his cuddle time every day 







These last two are from the new house, so they are the most recent pictures of Mr. Popsalot! Sorry about the last one being a tad blurry.




I have some pictures of him from when I took him to Vernon, Brisith Columbia with me when I went on vacation to see my horse. I will try and upload those at some point today, most likely after I'm done studying and doing homework.


----------



## Jazzie (Mar 29, 2012)

Here's vacation pictures! 









_Ahh nooo! Too bright!_


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Gorgeous photos! He's quite the adventurer


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Adorable! I love the beach pictures!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Love it! He's still handsome as ever


----------



## Jazzie (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you all! I haven't been on here in a while, so I've been slacking with the new pictures. But, Popsalot is his normal self, he's a year old now and he's friendlier. But he's still got his poppy moments. I'll try to put up more pictures soon. (I'm aiming for tomorrow!)


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Ahh the vacation pictures are so precious! Made me smile


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

Cuuuutest pics ever. The vacation photos are amazing, what a cutie!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Great name, great pictures, and adorable hedgehog! How did he like the beach?


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Sweet pictures. Never thought of beach pictures.


----------



## Hazesti (Jan 19, 2010)

I can't help but keep reading his name as Mr. Poopsalot.

Which would also be a fitting name for a hog.


----------



## Jazzie (Mar 29, 2012)

abbys said:


> Great name, great pictures, and adorable hedgehog! How did he like the beach?


He seemed to like it, but he wasn't too sure about it so he didn't really move off his blanket too much! 


Hazesti said:


> I can't help but keep reading his name as Mr. Poopsalot.
> 
> Which would also be a fitting name for a hog.


I did the same thing with his name when I first seen him on his breeders page! I felt so bad haha, now that's all my boyfriend calls him!


----------



## Ramonda (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow what a cute little guy. Keep those adorable pics coming!


----------



## Jazzie (Mar 29, 2012)

So I said I was going to post more recent pictures of Mr. Popsalot about a week ago. Much to my forgetful mind, I forgot, but I've also been busy with trying to figure out where I'm moving! Hopefully thats all figured out. So I'll post new pictures of Popper here.

Theres always some pictures being posted to my instagram (http://instagram.com/jazziebot) new and old, of Popsalot and many other things like my other pets.


----------

